# Jarlsburg



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

Is it just me--I think Jarlsburg is one of the best "holey" cheeses one can buy.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Is it just me--I think Jarlsburg is one of the best "holey" cheeses one can buy.


no it's not just you cw,i love the stuff....better than emmenthal imo.deeelish with some ham in a sandwich
expensive tho'.i mean you're paying for a load of holes too


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

I know--it is expensive. The DH saw it in the fridge (I picked it up in Montreal when TL and I were at Costco) and I told him that he could NOT open it. He could eat the aged cheddar. 

I love Jarlsberg with thinly sliced ham or smoked turkey in a grilled cheese sandwich (made using a good rye or pumpernickel bread) with a smear of lingonberry sauce/jelly to which I've added some grated jalapeno pepper between the cheese and the meat..oh-oh...now I have a craving. Can anyone say "breakfast?" ... Oh crud, there is no bread and there is no thinly sliced ham or turkey. But, I do have to run out later, maybe for lunch!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 10, 2012)

certainly on my list of faves when it comes to cheese. I feel like it gets overlooked a lot here in the states, as most people tend to gravitate to Alpine Lace/Swiss, as the ubiquitous "holey" cheese.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 10, 2012)

It is a great melting cheese!    Good in breakfast or oven casseroles and quiches.  And  +  it does make the best grilled ham and cheese or turkey and cheese grilled sandwiches.    I think we should view the holes as a free bonus.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 10, 2012)

*Photo Below*

Photo Courtesy By: Holey Cheese Candles


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 10, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> It is a great melting cheese!    Good in breakfast or oven casseroles and quiches.  And  +  it does make the best grilled ham and cheese or turkey and cheese grilled sandwiches.    I think we should view the holes as a free bonus.



The holes make it a health food, right, as there is less cheese there? lol

If you like your cheese strong, look for bigger holes. The bigger the eyes, the stronger the cheese.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have yet more Swiss Chard to "address." I was thinking of making the filling for the tart I've been making on a weekly basis, freezing that in a pie plate. Instead of using blue cheese in it, I think I'll splurge and use some of the Jarlsberg. 

My mother used to freeze apple pie filling by putting it in a pie plate, flash freezing it, and then wrapping it in freezer paper. When she wanted to bake the pie, she'd make the crust and plop the frozen apple filling in, let it thaw for a couple of hours, and then bake as if she were using fresh apples...hope it works with the tart filling...


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 10, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> no it's not just you cw,i love the stuff....better than emmenthal imo.deeelish with some ham in a sandwich
> expensive tho'.i mean you're paying for a load of holes too





CWS4322 said:


> I know--it is expensive. The DH saw it in the fridge (I picked it up in Montreal when TL and I were at Costco) and I told him that he could NOT open it. He could eat the aged cheddar.
> 
> I love Jarlsberg with thinly sliced ham or smoked turkey in a grilled cheese sandwich (made using a good rye or pumpernickel bread) with a smear of lingonberry sauce/jelly to which I've added some grated jalapeno pepper between the cheese and the meat..oh-oh...now I have a craving. Can anyone say "breakfast?" ... Oh crud, there is no bread and there is no thinly sliced ham or turkey. But, I do have to run out later, maybe for lunch!





Whiskadoodle said:


> It is a great melting cheese!    Good in breakfast or oven casseroles and quiches.  And  +  it does make the best grilled ham and cheese or turkey and cheese grilled sandwiches.    I think we should view the holes as a free bonus.





TATTRAT said:


> The holes make it a health food, right, as there is less cheese there? lol
> 
> If you like your cheese strong, look for bigger holes. The bigger the eyes, the stronger the cheese.


hmmmm,looks like that one bombed 'arry,i was joking about the holes/cost.....you buy it by weight so the holes don't count?like the one about the health/strength aspect of the holes tatt.....you forgot that it also makes it lighter to carry home!!
i'm sure you guy's can buy "toaster bags" over there....the thinking man's alternative to toasted sandwich makers....i lurvvvvve jarlsberg & smoked ham between two slices of sourdough toasted in a toaster bag.the gooey bits of cheese left in the bag are the best!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

I find Jarlsberg melts better, is somewhat sweeter, and I don't know, there is something else about it, that makes me like it better than the other "holey" cheese (although, I do like a good Swiss cheese). Or, maybe it just appeals to my Scandinavian genetic make up!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I find Jarlsberg melts better, is somewhat sweeter, and I don't know, there is something else about it, that makes me like it better than the other "holey" cheese (although, I do like a good Swiss cheese). Or, maybe it just appeals to my Scandinavian genetic make up!


but cw,the holy grail(only small holes tho')....esrom....all kneel to the sound of it's name!!


----------



## jennyema (Aug 10, 2012)

I am a fan.

Its always in my fridge


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 10, 2012)

Jarlesburg and Swiss cheese are among my favorites.  But they can't be young, flavorless plastic cheese like Alpine Lace Baby Swiss.  They have to be full bodied, with that sweet, & complex flavor that just makes your taste buds to a Swiss dance.

Good cheese is a gift to the mouth and nose.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Aug 10, 2012)

This thread made me go grab a couple of slices. Munching Jarlsberg now.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 10, 2012)

yup, gonna be a jarlsburg, and black forest ham sammich, bing cherry compote, on butter pressed sourdough, with some whole grain mustard on the side for lunch.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> yup, gonna be a jarlsburg, and black forest ham sammich, bing cherry compote, on butter pressed sourdough, with some whole grain mustard on the side for lunch.


I'll take one of those please. Oh and some ice tea.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 10, 2012)

Jarlsburg is on the grocery list.  Gotta try it!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

Dawglover--too bad it wasn't on your list on your last trip to Costco. I love it--I didn't realize it wasn't a common cheese for folks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Dawglover--too bad it wasn't on your list on your last trip to Costco. I love it--I didn't realize it wasn't a common cheese for folks.



What's the brand name, CWS?  This sounds like a good sub for Gruyere, which is almost impossible to find around here.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

It just says Jarlsberg-Original, Tine, Norway. The moisture is 45%, fat is 27%. TL, is the sliced stuff you got the same? Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> It just says Jarlsberg-Original, Tine, Norway. The moisture is 45%, fat is 27%. TL, is the sliced stuff you got the same? Sorry I can't be more helpful.


Yup. But it also says "made by Tine SA, Oslo, Norway". Tine must be the brand name.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 10, 2012)

Will be on the lookout!  Thanks, ladies!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Yup. But it also says "made by Tine SA, Oslo, Norway". Tine must be the brand name.


Your wrapper has more information--mine just says Tine, and under that, Norway. Interesting. DL, I didn't include the french that was on the wrapper (bought it in PQ).


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 10, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Jarlsburg is on the grocery list.  Gotta try it!


you'll love it dawg!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Your wrapper has more information--mine just says Tine, and under that, Norway. Interesting. DL, I didn't include the french that was on the wrapper (bought it in PQ).


Yeah, well, including the French would have been excess typing and I don't think anyone on DC reads French better than English, with the possible exception of Rocklobster, and his English is danged good.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

I figured in the US the French would not appear on the wrapper, that's just for PQ <g>.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 10, 2012)

I didn't know going to Costco was on today's Agenda.   The DxW doesn't always clue me in too far in advance of anything for reasons too numerous to mention.   It's a good thing I like Surprises.    Anyway,  I picked up a 2 + pound Surprise at Costco  -  Says the same thing as everyone else's label =   Jarlsberg / Tine Norway.  The rest of the label is in English only/ no French.  And I think Minnesota was founded by French missionaries ( after the Native Americans, that is) followed by a lot of Scandanavians.    Now I almost feel cheated on Historical Labelinng Practices.   Later on in the day,  I picked up a loaf of St Agnes Sourdough made in St Paul.    I guess that makes things ok again.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 10, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> What's the brand name, CWS?  This sounds like a good sub for Gruyere, which is almost impossible to find around here.



Here is what the packaging logo looks like, this is the only brand that I have ever seen.

It is sooo good, and very easy to find here.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep BakeChef.  That's the label all right.  Same in every grocery store here.   If they are everywhere, maybe they are bigger than Kraft.  Who knew.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, it would seem that all Jarlsberg cheese has that branding...

Jarlsberg.com | frontpage

Jarlsberg cheese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Duh--it would seem that if it is Jarlsberg, it has to come from Tine, Norway, otherwise it isn't true Jarlsberg. I was surprised that it is the #3 export from Norway.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 10, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> yup, gonna be a jarlsburg, and black forest ham sammich, bing cherry compote, on butter pressed sourdough, with some whole grain mustard on the side for lunch.



oh man, my turn to do the homer drool,  "aghlghlglghlglh".

that sounds incredible!

i love me a good holey cheese. it's a through-hiker's favourite cheese on the appalachian trail.


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Well, it would seem that all Jarlsberg cheese has that branding...
> 
> Jarlsberg.com | frontpage
> 
> ...


 
I want IMPORTED Jarlsburg. Not made in America. The grass that the cows eat affects the flavor of the end product. I want Norwegian grass flavor in my Jarlsburg cheese. Ohio? I don't think so.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 11, 2012)

Is there American Jarlsberg? I'm going to check the cheese shops down in the market for the smoked Jarlsberg next time I get into the heart of the city. It won't be anytime soon, one outing where I had to get "cleaned up" in the month is enough!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 11, 2012)

I love Jarlsberg cheese, it would have to be one of my faves


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Is there American Jarlsberg?


 
Take a look at the Wikipedia link. There is a consortium in Ohio that is licensed by Tine to make Jarlsburg in America. I want Norwegian grass flavor in my Norwegian product. Not Ohio.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 11, 2012)

Addie said:


> Take a look at the Wikipedia link. There is a consortium in Ohio that is licensed by Tine to make Jarlsburg in America. I want Norwegian grass flavor in my Norwegian product. Not Ohio.


The least Tine could have done was license it in a state known for dairy--VT, Wisconsin...or known for having a bunch of Scandahovians--Minne-SOOOOT-AH or Washington State.


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> The least Tine could have done was license it in a state known for dairy--VT, Wisconsin...or known for having a bunch of Scandahovians--Minne-SOOOOT-AH or Washington State.


 
Ditto. Ohio has a lot of German Mennonites.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 11, 2012)

Addie said:


> Ditto. Ohio has a lot of German Mennonites.


When I take the train to MN from NY, a lot of Amish get on the train in Ohio (now that's a group not represented on this forum--the Amish...too bad, we all could learn a thing or two from them but I guess they can't go to the library and use the computer--unlike pay phones). I always seem to end up seated with them in the dining car. Fascinating folks with whom to chat. I've learned lots about chickens while riding the rails.


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> When I take the train to MN from NY, a lot of Amish get on the train in Ohio (now that's a group not represented on this forum--the Amish...too bad, we all could learn a thing or two from them but I guess they can't go to the library and use the computer--unlike pay phones). I always seem to end up seated with them in the dining car. Fascinating folks with whom to chat. I've learned lots about chickens while riding the rails.


 
Next you will be making Hobo Stew.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 11, 2012)

buckytom said:


> oh man, my turn to do the homer drool,  "aghlghlglghlglh".
> 
> that sounds incredible!
> 
> i love me a good holey cheese. it's a through-hiker's favourite cheese on the appalachian trail.


that's 'cos the holes make it lighter to carry tom
truly a delicious cheese & the packaging in the pics is the same over here too


----------



## Claire (Aug 11, 2012)

As I learned when I moved to the midwest, there are many, many great locally made cheeses in the USA, and American cheese gets a bad rap because everyone thinks of some of the mass produced cheese.  My husband and I a few times a year take road trips through the area and find these places and load up on all kinds.  I can't say I've found an "American Jarlesberg" cheese yet, but some products you can't call that unless that's where it is made.  I have, however, found so many American Swiss, parms, asiago, more blues than you can count, and some unique ones.  If you ever come to my part of the midwest, look up small, local cheese factories and help us keep them in business.


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

Claire said:


> As I learned when I moved to the midwest, there are many, many great locally made cheeses in the USA, and American cheese gets a bad rap because everyone thinks of some of the mass produced cheese. My husband and I a few times a year take road trips through the area and find these places and load up on all kinds. I can't say I've found an "American Jarlesberg" cheese yet, but some products you can't call that unless that's where it is made. I have, however, found so many American Swiss, parms, asiago, more blues than you can count, and some unique ones. If you ever come to my part of the midwest, look up small, local cheese factories and help us keep them in business.


 
You are so right Claire. Goat farmers are on the rise. And more of their cheeses are showing up in supermarkets and specialty stores.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2012)

I see Costco has Jarlsberg Lite Sliced on sale for $2.50 off per their flier.  Is it as good as the regular full fat?  It has the same label, only in blue.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 11, 2012)

It's not as good as the full fat, but darned good for a light cheese.  It is drier in texture and not quite as flavorful.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2012)

Good to know.

We now have a Costco within a 45 minute drive!  Yay!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 11, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Good to know.
> 
> We now have a Costco within a 45 minute drive!  Yay!


The Jarlsberg they sell at Costco even comes in a sliced version, for lazy people, like me. Same exact cheese. At my house, that makes for easier portion control.


----------

